# 2 puppies...one crate???



## sophiesmama (Mar 13, 2011)

do any of you who have more than one dog let them use the same crate, or do they all have their own??


----------



## Maltbabe (Oct 10, 2010)

*2 crates*

Ladie and Mimie share a crate. Cappie and Max share a crate theya re brothers and they have never been separated


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

In my opinion two dogs should absolutely never share a crate. If they were to get into a fight, one or both could be seriously injured or killed. You can't guarantee that two dogs, even siblings will not fight. It just isn't worth the risk. It is also important to teach them that they are okay when they are separated and not together constantly.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Crating may create problems for you in the long term. Dogs can wind up bonding to one another instead of their owners.


----------



## coco&nina (May 8, 2008)

I section my 3 off in the bathroom with a baby gate. They're great as long as we don't leave treat toys like kongs. The chihuhuas gets aggressive when food is involved. It's a good setup, because we leave their beds, toys, and music for them. There's plenty of room so they don't feel caged. Gizmo is a senior and frequently throws up due to his sensitive stomach. Bare ground makes cleaning up so much easier! Sometimes, he'll even jump in the tub and get sick there. No joke! Since all 3 are completely housebroken, this works well for us.

One of my best friends keeps her 2 malteses in the same crate. They're so cute cuddling with one another!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Later on in life, it is a possibility. However, during initial training, especially with a pup, it is essential to teach the dog it is okay to be alone. It is also not fair to the adult dog to be stuck with an annoying puppy with no escape. Teaching your dog to be alone will avoid anxiety problems later in life, including anxiety of staying alone at the vet.


----------



## k9Cracker (Feb 22, 2006)

My trainer tells a horror story about one of her students that kept her two new puppies in a crate together against her advise. The puppies got along beautifully, but in the middle of their play session, one limb slipped through the wire bars and he ended up with a broken leg.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Snowy has his own blue crate. Crystal has her own pink crate. 

That said, sometimes, for a short drive (car ride), they share either crate. In this photo, they were sharing Snowys crate as I took them in a short car ride to my family. 









Kat


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Monkey and elmo are brothers so have always shared the same crate ,
note; the crate should be big enough for both dogs to move around .


----------

